# Where did you get your dog(s)?



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

3 rescues and 1 breeder dog


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

*Sadie*, my lab came from a hobby breeder of field labs
*Obi* lives l mile away & "discovered us" 7 yrs ago-goes home lx/wk
*Bridger* my wonderful little Craigslist dog-not how I planned to get "my" Golden, but sure glad I got impulsive one day when Obi went "home"


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I got both Einstein and Shelley from reputable breeders i got my chihuahua Rascal from the pet shop.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Definitely tried to do it right. I have one from my own litter.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Dalton is from a GR rescue & Meesha, my Husky mix is from a county shelter (she was found stray at 6 weeks).


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

Kona is from a hobby breeder that use to show before moving to Hawaii and there isn't really any shows here. Marley came from a hobby/field dog breeder


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

One from Hooch reputable breeder, 1 BYB (had clearances) and 1 rescue (eskie). 3 cat rescues.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

from a rescue


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Shelby came from a reputable breeder. Wilson came from...well...I'd put her at somewhere between a reputable breeder and one you want to run from. Not a puppy mill in the least, just a lot of red flags (now that I know how to look for red flags).


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Reputable breeder and I would go no other route other than consider a rescue next time from the Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Lyndi was from a BYB. 

Liam from Philadephia ASPCA

Hogan from GRAPE Rescue.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasmine came from a byb who had an ooops litter. The woman wanted to breed her golden with another golden so she could sell the puppies, but apparently the neighbor's lab got there first.

Jasper and Danny were foster failures through our golden rescue.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Holmes-beagle/some hound-farm boy .Who know what happened over there.
Honey-Golden from BYB.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

NorCalPack - Homeward Bound GRR


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Libby and Beamer are from Dirks fund, GR rescue, and Hudson is from a 'reputable breeder' ????? Ha ha just kidding Hooch!!! We love Hudson


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Mila I rescued from the streets of Houston. Tia is from a golden retriever rescue, as were Gage and golden Monty. Jack was from a local shelter, as were previous goldens Casey and Toby.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Holly was a BYB...Memphis was a shelter...I always use the wrong term for him and say rescue...LOL Although I guess we rescued him from the shelter


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Bailey came from a Hobby Breeder who put out one litter a year.
Riley came from a Rescue...he was an owner surrender.

~Jackie


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Hailey was from a byb with clearances and AKC registration, and Mitchman was a rescue from Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue, who was also an owner surrender .


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

My first 2 came from backyard breeders (I didn't know any better). One lived to be 14 - we lost the other to cancer at 6. Cedar is a semi-rescue. I'm in search of a reputable breeder, but the only one listed on the AKC web site isn't active any more - any suggestions?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This should have been a poll allowing for multiple answers. I had to vote "other" which does not reflect that I have purchased dogs from reputable breeders and bred my own.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I checked off two boxes, but I have no idea which one counted if they both didn't. 

BYB and then learned how to do it right (IMHO) if not rescuing!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Apparently it is a multiple choice poll, I missed that, and only checked one. Oh well...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Apparently it is a multiple choice poll, I missed that, and only checked one. Oh well...


LOL...I just checked off two never thinking about it. I like pushing buttons and clicking on boxes!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I checked off two boxes, but I have no idea which one counted if they both didn't.
> 
> BYB and then learned how to do it right (IMHO) if not rescuing!


 Whatever you vote for is in italics. It took me a while to figure that one out.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly came from a pretty decent (IMO) backyard breeder. I checked off "rescue" for Caue but he came from a gentleman who came on this forum needing to give up his golden. I raised my hand and a week later Caue was here with me thanks to all the great people here on GRF!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

rescue, but pre-rescue he was from a BYB


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Misty came from a breeder....I guess backyard..I didnt know enough at the time...I just wanted a golden and looked around on the internet, she was the last puppy and he brought her to us. Im wanted to find out about her parents after the fact..Ive asked and asked but I never colud get any information..so shes ours and I love her...but....so I guess backyard breeder


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Charlie BYB, Jack kinda rescue from Pet land (he was almost 5 month old) and they sold him for $200 to me, they made me make an offer and accepted it:no:
Chewie from a couple on this forum wanting to give him to rescue or shelter and Sadie is from the Shelter.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska,BYB but don't regret it!.
Next golden will be from a reputable breeder as thanks to you,all,I know what to look for,in the USA!.
Titus is from a reputable,French breeder that did everything right for the breed and would go back to her in a heartbeat!.We have 3 dogs from her!.All healthy with great temperament!.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

*Bandit* (mix) - a scheduled euthanasia at the clinic that I took home instead
*Berkley* (golden) - found in the woods on vacation
*Honey* (golden) - from a friend who had to rehome, originally from a breeder
*Kramer* (JRT) - a farmer/byb, ad in the paper
*Diesel *(dachshund) - from a byb
*Marley* (dachshund) - gift from sister in law, she has both parents

Our first 2 dogs were Siberian Huskies. One came from a pet store and one from a byb.

The rest of the dogs that have passed through here over the years were all either strays, failed fosters, or scheduled euthanasia's that we didn't follow through on.


----------



## SunsetSam (Sep 26, 2008)

We were fortunate enough to be the ones that ended up with Sam, our Golden, after he was offered up for re-homing on Craig's List because his family couldn't keep him anymore. I know we have a risk of problems due to that, but all we really wanted was a dog with a Golden personality, and we got that in spades. He's the most loving, sweet dog I've ever known. Since we aren't going to show or compete with him, we're fine with that. I wub him tons already and we've only had him for two months. 

He was bred by the former owner's parents. I know nothing about them, but suspect they were/are well intentioned and kind people but are still BYBs, now that I've read up and know more about what that means. We just knew we didn't want a little puppy and we didn't want to buy from a puppy mill especially, so even if we got a re-homed dog from those sources, at least we didn't contribute to putting money in a puppy mill's pockets.


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

From left to right ( hard to see with all those tongues hanging out!)
(tongue #1)
*Maui:* Petfinder/shelter ( the good people at Southern Oregon Humane Society!)
(tongue #2)
*Buddy:* found running donw the street, terrified
(tongue - golden one- #3)
*Bri:* rescue/shelter (from a rescue but staying at a boarding kennel as honored guest/official greeter!)










=97&pictureid=2174[/IMG]


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

We got Baylee from a rescue. Kylee was an other. Internet ad but not craig's list or freecycle. Family needed to re-home her.


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

Rescue - she was part of a litter saved from a puppymill x I love my baby girl!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Aubrie is what I call my "semi-rescue". She came from one of my dad's law partners who could not keep her because his twin daughters were going to college and his wife and him were moving to an apartment. Although I'm sure 
Aubrie wasn't mistreated, she is a bit clingy even for a golden so she may have not gotten enough attention at her previous home.  She sure is getting all and more than she need here though! 

I got Layla from a reputable breeder. Actually, Layla's breeder is a member on GRF! Layla is all that I have dreamed and wished for in a golden. She is simply perfect in my eyes! :bigangel:


----------



## Tucker (Sep 27, 2008)

Tucker was surrendered by an owner who "couldn't take care of him any more", on December 23rd last year '08
We had been looking for a golden as we had lost our 13 yr old hound mix bitch about 7 montha ago. Several of our friends had one or more golden's and rave about the personalities. A friend, who was looking for a dog, called and said that there was a female at the county pound/shelter. We looked her up on the pound's web site, nice girl. I looked farther and found a 3 yr male.
So...... wife and I are off to the pound/shelter to look at the girl. She was skittish, had just been spayed, surgery had not healed and was wearing a neck cone. She had the scared agressive stance and had been looked at by several families with several kids and must have been overwhelmed.
I looked around and Tucker was sitting in his cage with a "Would you all just shut up and let me get some peace and quite." look on his face. Everyone in the building was barking.
The wife wasn't to keen on the male until one of the volunteers stopped and asked if we would like to see him. Then told the wife that he was really the better of the two. Off to the petting room. the three of us were in the room and Tucker was doing his leaning thing while sitting being petted. Wife reached into her pocket for a kleenex......head went up butt went down and someone wanted a treat. Well that was it. Wife was sold and wanted to take him home that Thursday night. I deferred to Saturday morning as we both work and I didn't want to leave him home alone his first day with us. The shelter told us he had been turned in December 23rd, lived outside and slept in a garage. They didn't know if he was house broke or not.
He had mange and ears were dripping with black goop. First to vet, then home to bath. We had Aggies old bed and he didn't know what to do with it. His elbows were worn from the concrete so he must have never had a bed. 
What a wonderful dog came out of that bath.. 
Reminds me of what my grandpa would tell us boys on Sunday morning. "You guys sure clean up all right considering the way you looked yesterday."
We kept him in a crate the first couple of days but he always came to us to go out to potty. Hand licking is the action of last resort for him. Lick hands and turn circles means gotta GO, Right NOW!
We are currently experiencing hair loss but testing said not thyroid, Looking at allegories???????
Oh BTW, since he was neutered, he came home for $5.00. Not to shabby for a million dollar new family member. No?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Finn came from Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies; his foster family were his original owners' next door neighbors, so I have a lot of background information on him, none of it good!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

My first golden...Casey was from a byb, :no: I was young and stupid. The dogs had no clearances. Casey had severe hip dysplasia, lots of allergies, and hypothyroidism. He still lived to age 11 and we loved him dearly. 

After Casey I vowed to go the reputable breeder route, and I do lots of research. I know there are no guarantees, but I am improving my odds.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have two dogs from two different reputable show breeders, another one of show breeding from what I'd call a BYB since she didn't do clearances (but we didn't pay more than a small adoption fee for him so I don't feel badly), one from a BYB which we bought to rescue her, and one that came from county animal control and went to a foster then to me to foster her.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

We got Cody from BYB and Ollie from a breeder. Daisy is a rescue from a local humane society.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I got Kailey from a respectful breeder and Jackson is from my first litter.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, we thought we were using a reputable breeder, but I think it was more like a higher level BYB. I'll do more research next time. I'm constantly worrying that something is going to go wrong.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Our first dog when I was about 10 was a stray cocker that wondered into our neighborhood one summer day. She was a bit on the shy side and my brothers and I tried to catch her for a number of hours without luck. That nite we all slept on the patio as we did often in the summertime. Sometime during the night I woke up and noticed her just standing at the edge of the patio. I called her and to my surprise she walked right over to me. I petted her for a bit and before long she was laying down beside me. She quickly became a member of the family.

My wife got her first dog, a german sheperd/husky mix from the shelter.

We got our Golden Rusty from a backyard breeder.

We are now in the process of getting 1 or 2 new goldens from a reputable breeder.


----------

